# Special Agent Daniel "Danny" Lee Knapp



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Special Agent Daniel "Danny" Lee Knapp United States Department of Justice - Federal Bureau of Investigation, U.S. Government

End of Watch: Thursday, December 29, 2011


Bio & Incident Details

*Age:* 42
*Tour:* 6 years
*Badge #* Not available
*Cause:* Drowned
*Location:* Puerto Rico
*Incident Date:* 12/29/2011
*Weapon:* Not available
*Suspect:* Not available
· Leave a Reflection
· Update this memorial
​Special Agent Daniel Knapp drowned while attempting to rescue a distressed swimmer in the ocean at Playa Escondida, Fajardo, Puerto Rico.

Agent Knapp was on vacation at the beach with a friend when they saw the man calling for help and struggling in the water. Agent Knapp immediately entered the water in an attempt to rescue the man, but became distressed himself. The man he was attempting to rescue was pulled from the water and survived, however, Agent Knapp drowned.

Agent Knapp had served with the Federal Bureau of Investigation for six years.
Please contact the following agency to send condolences or to obtain funeral arrangements:
Director Robert Mueller
United States Department of Justice - Federal Bureau of Investigation
935 Pennsylvania Avenue, NW
J. Edgar Hoover Building
Washington, DC 20535

Phone: (202) 324-3000

Read more: Special Agent Daniel "Danny" Lee Knapp, United States Department of Justice - Federal Bureau of Investigation, U.S. Government


----------



## ShmitDiesel (May 21, 2010)

RIP Sir


----------



## DEI8 (Jan 20, 2006)

Rest in Peace


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2012)

RIP Special Agent Knapp


----------



## SPINMASS (Jan 30, 2004)

RIP Special Agent


----------

